# how can I find out if my car was crushed in va



## Christina78 (28 Apr 2011)

I discovered today that my car had been towed away off of private property, I am pretty sure to a junk collector, or scrap metal place. Can they by law do this without contacting me?  and how would I do about finding out just where in the world my car is at?  Thanks


----------



## alexandra123 (28 Apr 2011)

How long has your car being parked in the private property ? 

You need to check for signs in the private property grounds and see if there is any signs for towing aways vehicles without permits. From that you should be able to get the company name responsible for removing off the vehicle.

If their is nothing listed - I would knock on the nearest door to where the car was parked and ask them if they saw anything and what is the procedure, if indeed their is one for illegal car parking. 

You might need to report your car missing to the guards. Do you know for sure if it has been towed away ? Could it have been stolen ?


----------



## Protocol (29 Apr 2011)

Please note that this is an Irish website.

So there may not be much information available on car crushing in Virginia, USA.

I am assuming va = Virginia, USA.


----------



## DB74 (29 Apr 2011)

Or Virginia, Co Cavan!


----------



## T McGibney (29 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> Or Virginia, Co Cavan!



The Cavan enterpreneurial spirit knows no bounds


----------

